
Free Win-Vector LLC video course: applied Bayesian A/B testing in R - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2016/02/free-video-course-applied-bayesian-ab-testing-in-r/
======
jmount
(author) A bit technical, but really works on the problem of trying to sell an
item at two different price points.

